# SRAM Cassettes compatible with Shimano Drive Train?



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a 1070 for my 7800 DA drive train. Do they play together well? Any unusual noises or wear? Anyone have a sense of relative durability compared to 6600 Ultegra?

Thanks.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Works fine. When you put the SRAM one on, don't use the little spacer that's behind the Shimano cassette that you take off.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

the OG-1070 might be noisy due to the skip tooth on every cog. get the PG-1070 (the newer model).


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

SRAM 10sp cassettes fit on the shallow 9sp freehub splines. 10sp splines are are rare. Mostly found on some Shimano hubs.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Thanks! Anyone know about the relative durability?


----------



## digitalorange (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a SRAM OG1070 cassette. I had replace my stock SRAM chain and decided to try the Dura Ace 7900 chain. Bought it and had it installed at a local Performance shop. It turned out that they cut the chain too short and when I took it back they told me that the mechanic shouldn't have put it on in the first place because according to Shimano, their chains don't work with SRAM cassettes. 

They said the reason I'm having a problem is because the Dura Ace chain doesn't work with SRAM cassettes, not because the chain was cut too short. Total B**S***. After some arguing they ended up putting on a SRAM chain instead. It's either that or they won't take responsibility for the chain being installed wrong.

Didn't mean to hijack your thread, but thought you should know some people are saying SRAM and Shimano are not compatible.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

One of my bikes has a Shimano Ultegra drive train with a SRAM 1070 cassette and the other a SRAM Force drive train with a Shimano DA cassette. Supposedly the SRAM cassette will wear down more quickly, but it's holding up quite well and it usually gets more wear and tear and less TLC because it's my rain/crit bike.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

SM-Rider said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 1070 for my 7800 DA drive train. Do they play together well? Any unusual noises or wear? Anyone have a sense of relative durability compared to 6600 Ultegra?
> 
> Thanks.


I have that exact combo on one of my bikes. Everything works well together although the SRAM cassette (PG 1070) shifts slightly noisier than the Shimano cassette it replaced.

I don't think durability will be an issue.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> When you put the SRAM one on, don't use the little spacer that's behind the Shimano cassette that you take off.



+1
I wish someone had told me this when I first switched from Shimano to SRAM cassettes 9 months ago!

And fwiw... I ain't never switching back. SRAM chain & cassette shifts _much_ more smoothly & silently than Shimano ever did.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

SM-Rider said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 1070 for my 7800 DA drive train. Do they play together well? Any unusual noises or wear? Anyone have a sense of relative durability compared to 6600 Ultegra?


What particular benefits are you trying to achieve by running an SRAM 1070 cassette? If it is the specific gear ratios available on SRAM, have you considered an Ultegra 6700 cassette instead?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am running a Dura Ace chain with a SRAM cassette, 9 speed. Works just fine.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

digitalorange said:


> I have a SRAM OG1070 cassette. I had replace my stock SRAM chain and decided to try the Dura Ace 7900 chain. Bought it and had it installed at a local Performance shop. It turned out that they cut the chain too short and when I took it back they told me that the mechanic shouldn't have put it on in the first place because according to Shimano, their chains don't work with SRAM cassettes.
> 
> They said the reason I'm having a problem is because the Dura Ace chain doesn't work with SRAM cassettes, not because the chain was cut too short. Total B**S***. After some arguing they ended up putting on a SRAM chain instead. It's either that or they won't take responsibility for the chain being installed wrong.
> 
> Didn't mean to hijack your thread, but thought you should know some people are saying SRAM and Shimano are not compatible.


Do yourself a favor next time and take it to another shop besides Performance. Mechanics there don't have a clue what they are doing.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Apparently the Astana team ran D-A Chains with Red Cassettes this year.

Also they were using Force steel front derailleur cages spliced to Red derailleurs-apparently the Ti Red cages flex too much for their liking..

Contador:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/alberto-contadors-astana-trek-6-series-madone

Armstrong:
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-lance-armstrongs-astana-trek-madone-21594


----------

